# Railroad Ties Wall & Black Widow Spiders



## Dona (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm new to this site and I need some help. We have already spent well over $20,000.00 on our backyard which started as a large bank. We dug it out, put in a french drain, put pavers on the patio, then did a three tier flower bed with railroad ties as retaining walls. The top wall has 6 ties and goes accross the back of the yard. The second tier has 3 and the bottom one has 1-1/2. Now the problem is that it seems to be a haven for black widow spiders! We've sprayed everything Lowe's has and we have a Pest Control Service that comes out too. I'm at the point that I want to tear the whole thing down, but there's no money to do that. Any suggestions? 

Thanks.
Dona


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

has delta dust been tried yet? (google it if not)

DM


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I moved your thread over here so you can get some answers from the pest experts!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

"whatta pal, whatta pal" -=GRIN=-

DM


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

So, what does your pest control company say?


----------

